# Lupo G60



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

These days lots of people change G60 engine for something modern.
For me G60 is oldschool engine with nice sound. 
I had in plan few modern engines for my daily Lupo but I opted for old G60








I found 1H G60 engine from Rallye Golf with rebuilt G lader. 
Engine has 250 000 kms and original charger!
Lupo is 2001. and engine id 1990.








Lupo and Golf have completely different engine bays so custom engine mounts are required








Few summer pics
































































G60 fits Lupo same like Opel od Ford engine







Nothing fits







h34r: 

























































_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:40 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

G-lader 
























This doesn't fits too...








OEM gearbox mount








I will use upper part 








This is for lower part
















This will be engine mount :blink:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Very tight fit...








Custom engine and gearbox mounts in progress


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Gearbox mount
































































I made some space for driveshaft because Lupo is too low


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

No place for standard Ic so I will put this water to air intercooler at battery place


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Well this is different, nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (myreversewave)*

Very nice work!!!!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Lupo G60 (Rallye 1.8T)*

Great work. I always like to watch your project threads. Now put a Lysholm charger on there.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (myreversewave)*

Very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Very nice, very nice


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Lupo G60 (Rallye 1.8T)*

hard work and nice jobs bro , look at our jobs with lupo 1.8T

































B.R.




_Modified by GTOBB at 4:18 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lupo G60 (GTOBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTOBB* »_hard work and nice jobs bro , look at our jobs with lupo 1.8T








B.R.

This is tight fit too








Is it fast










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 12:39 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lupo G60 (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_Great work. I always like to watch your project threads. Now put a Lysholm charger on there.









No , this is cool


















_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 1:17 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

Cool build, I love this type of level of fabrication


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Lupo G60 (Rallye 1.8T)*

Check your post in the G60 forum, I have a question for you regarding the Lupo


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Engine cleaned and completed
















































Passat 1.8 gearbox . Shorter gears than G60 , max speed 225 km/h on 195/45-15 . Audi A3 1.8T shifting mechanism.
































Longer driveshaft is OEM Lupo 1.0 , shorter is REAR right from Golf VR6 syncro :wacko: 
This gearbox has 90mm flanges and these driveshafts fit perfect!









No more driveshaft kicing
















Oilpan is sooo low...








Chargecooler


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet!did anyone notice his Hose holder is a wheel?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice stuff!
I use a wheel for my air compressor line... works pretty well!








Steve-


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Cable throttle conversion. I used Arosa 1.0 gas pedal and cable


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

svaka cast jos samo da je 6 brzina


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Njegos18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njegos18t* »_svaka cast jos samo da je 6 brzina

Nema mjesta








Wiring
































Piping


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CQoTdfob2E


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Looking good bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

And it comes alive... I like this build, its cool...


----------



## MK4_BORA (Nov 13, 2009)

i followed your other lupo build...
you do some amazing work!!! props man...props!!!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (MK4_BORA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_BORA* »_i followed your other lupo build...
you do some amazing work!!! props man...props!!!

Thanks!

















Custom intake
























Gilera Runner VXR radiator for chargecooler








Electric water pump


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Any progress on this build?
I have seen some pictures of 1.8T in daily Lupo - what's going on??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apsik* »_Any progress on this build?
I have seen some pictures of 1.8T in daily Lupo - what's going on??









Yep.
I completed G60 swap. But it was too loud for a daily car. No space for bigger silencers...
G60 is out and 180HP 1.8t from Skoda octavia RS is in.
It's quiet and much faster than G60








































custom mount
























0-60 6 sec








stock engine


----------

